# Apricot Standard Breeders in West/MidWest



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking for recommendations on breeders of apricots in western or mid-west US. Requesting only recommendations of breeders that you have had experiences with, purchased from, or would purchase from (especially if you're a breeder). 

Likewise, if you've had a BAD experience, please tell. If you prefer not to post your experience or opinion publicly, please feel free to send me a private message.

And MANY MANY THANKS for your input!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Couple of options:

1. 

Kerry and Kandace Mitchel are in the designated area.

Regaliz poodles. 

Their red male, Enzo, is being owner handled in AKC and has won a major and several singles.

They have an apricot female - Khaleesi- that is due for an ultrasound in the next week.

Kandace is a member of the Vegas Poodle Club of America Affiliate Club.

They are new breeders, but are constantly educating themselves and are very involved in the breed.

2.
Susie Osburn

Lidos Poodles

Susie is a PCA member. Her dogs are titled in AKC in both conformationa and field/obedience.


Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Florence Graham of Graphic Poodles breeds lovely apricots. She is in California and is an old time breeder who has been around forever.


----------

